# My Tower of Terror Recreation



## TowerofTerrorTheater (Feb 27, 2020)

Here is a look at a multi-year project to recreate the Disney Twilight Zone Tower of Terror Basement boilerroom as the anteroom to my home theater. Includes a wide variety of special effects. Check it out if you are a Tower of Terror, Twilight Zone or Rod Serling fan.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow... a labor of love, no doubt!

Are you going to go through this every time you want to watch a movie? 

I'm sure many guests will enjoy your basement. Very well done.


----------



## TowerofTerrorTheater (Feb 27, 2020)

I can simply bypass Rod and the show by hitting a door button inside surface on the left faux concrete pillar to use the theater.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

That is quite the entree to your theater. I don’t think I’ve seen anything quite as intricate, detailed & elaborate as what you have put together. I have to give it to ya! You NAILED the Disneyland vibe!!


----------



## TowerofTerrorTheater (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks so much T-Dub. I had alot of very talented help in the Las Vegas area. The set faux concrete walls, faux coal bins, coal chute, and "laundry room," and other doors were done by BreakAll Productions, that had previously only done sets, prosthetics, and props for theaters, casinos, and movie productions; the owner really has an artistic eye and was able to really capture the theme with photos of the real deal. I also was lucky to find a very talented escape room, electronics, and prop designer who did virtually all of the programming, wiring, and has assisted in the project to this day, who definitely has a twilight zone fascination as I do. Happy New Year!


----------



## trieuhieuduong (Dec 17, 2021)

Love love love, so much impressed that I cant find any words to express my feeling now!


----------



## TowerofTerrorTheater (Feb 27, 2020)

trieuhieuduong said:


> Love love love, so much impressed that I cant find any words to express my feeling now!


I am so happy u like it. I am going to open the project up for visitors Halloween 2022. It might be difficult for u to make it, but u r invited! Haha


----------



## TowerofTerrorTheater (Feb 27, 2020)

I think it has been a yr since the last video posted here about my project to recreate the Disney Tower of Terror Basement Boilerroom as the anteroom before my home theater (which is behind the automated elevator doors). Since the last video there have been many additions of props and effects. Anyway better to just watch than have me describe. Thanks,


----------

